# Immigration and Naturalization Service - INS



## Mihály

Helló!

Fordítási gondom akadt, a Havana Harvest című Robert Landori-könyvben a második fejezet végén szerepel egy valóságban is létező hivatal neve, a miamii Immigration and Naturalization Service-é. Ezzel még nem lenne baj, Bevándorlási és Honosítási Hivatalnak fordítottam (bár lehet, hogy ez sem tökéletes). Ami viszont már problémásabb, az az, hogy ez a tulajdonnév kicsit később is föltűnik, de más formában: rövidítve. Vagyis így: INS.
Ha már az eredetit lefordítottam, nem hagyhatom így a rövidítést sem. De a BHH leírását sem érzem túl meggyőzőnek.
Szóval: jó egyáltalán a tulajdonnév fordítására adott megoldásom, és ha igen, hogy lenne szerencsés a rövidítést belevinni?
(Persze az lenne az ideális, ha lenne hivatalos magyar megfelelője/fordítása az amerikai hivatal nevének. Ilyet viszont nem találtam, akárhogy kerestem.)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!

Szerintem jó úgy, ahogy eredetileg csináltad - legalábbis elvileg megközelítve a dolgot.
Ami befolyásolhatja még a döntést pl. az, hogy a fordítás célja mi, közönsége ki és hasonlók.


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm a választ!
Ez nagyon esetleges, de elvileg a magyar olvasóközönség a cél, akik megveszik a könyvet magyar fordításban, ha kiadja egy kiadó.
Ja, és azt elfelejtettem írni, hogy még egy ötletem volt. Az milyen pl., hogy idegenrendészet? Talán jobban illik a mondatba, bár kevésbé egyértelmű, hogy a Bevándorlási és Honosítási Hivatalt akarja jelenteni. Azért kérdezem csak, mert nem értek ezekhez, lehet, hogy teljesen más a két dolog.

Szóval mondatban így hangzik az első: Talán az amerikai Bevándorlási Hivatalnál kéne föladnom magam, mivel a repülőteret sem merem elhagyni. (Angolul most nem írom le, ugyanez ott is.)

A másik pedig angolul: By two o'clock on saturday morning, Fernandez was in INS custody...
Nálam egyelőre: Szombaton, hajnali két órakor Fernandezt már őrizetbe vette az idegenrendészet... (őrizetbe vette a BHH - ez kicsit furcsán hangzana, nem?)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

Semmiképp nem rövidítenék. Abból indulj ki, hogy a magyar olvasónak _bele kell tudnia azonnal élnie magát a beszélő lelkiállapotába_. Ebben az ismeretlen rövidítés _megakadályozza_. Az FBI, a CIA vagy az NBA még rendben van, mert ismert, de a BHH???

Nem haboznék olyasmit írni, hogy _"legjobb, ha föladom magam az idegenrendészetnél"_. -- Ez _nem konkrét javaslat_, csak a lényeg: hogy t.i. _se nagybetű, se rövidítés, se először, se másodszor_ -- kivéve, ha olyan szövegről van szó, amelynek az olvasója elvárja, hogy valós ismereteket szerezzen az amcsi kormányügynökségek nevéről, stb.

Ellenirányú példa: ha magyar regényben az van, hogy _"rohaggyá' meg, rádhívom az APEH-et"_, az magyarul működik, mert az APEH _nálunk_ szitokszó, de csak magyarul. Idegen nyelvű fordításban szerintem a helyes megoldás az az _életszerű_, _egyszerű körülírás_ lenne, hogy _"felnyomlak az adóhivatalnál"_.

Szegény Fernandez, lekapcsolta az idegenrendészet... 

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Még egy: van egy életszagú magyar kifejezés erre; "a bevándorlásiak". Pl.: "Az argentín bevándorlásiak elkapták az RTL stáblát..." "A bécsi repülőtéren a bevándorlásiak beszélnek magyarul..." Ez élőnyelvi adat. Szerintem szegény Fernandezt is a bevándorlásiaknak kéne lekapcsolni, meg a bevándorlásiaknál (vagy a Bevándorlási Hivatalnál, vagy a bevándorlási hivatalnál) kéne feladnia magát.

_My two cents, based on all I know.

_

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon jól hangzanak a fentiek, csak itt meg a stílus teszi függővé, hogy menyire lehet lazábbra ereszteni a dolgot. Attól is függ, hogy a beszélőnek mennyire illik a szájába éppen ez az egész.

Az biztos, hogy az "amerikai Bevándorlási Hivatalnál feladom magam" egy kicsit hosszú, nehézkes és nemigen hangzik természetesnek.

Egyébként a "bevándorlásiak" nekem jobban tetszik, mint az "idegenrendészet", mert olyan benyomást ad, mintha könnyebb lenne kimondani. (Tartalmában halvány fogalmam sincs, hogy mi a különbség, ha van is.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ezért írtam, hogy nem konkrét javaslatként írtam, csak a megoldás szellemét akartam szemléltetni: ne lehyen pontos intézménynév-fordítás, ne legyen rövidítés (se idegen, se "magyarosított"), hanem valami egyszerű, tartalmi, funkcionális, életszagú. Mint a "bevándorlásiak". Vagy valami hasonló, egyértelmű megoldás.


----------



## Zsanna

Persze, igazad van. 
Csak fontos, hogy kiderüljön, hogy az egész szöveg hangulatán, nyelvezetén is sok múlik. Egy regényben könnyen elképzelhető, hogy elmenne, de pl. egy korhű leírásban, ahol a tények dokumentálásán van a hangsúly, már nehezebben.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Teljesen egyetértek, pontosan ezért írtam korábban, hogy _"... kivéve, ha olyan szövegről van szó, amelynek az olvasója elvárja, hogy  valós ismereteket szerezzen az amcsi kormányügynökségek nevéről, stb."_ 

Attila


----------

